# 'Email Registration'



## LeverPuller (Aug 30, 2010)

I understand we can no longer register for a new account via email to the admins. What I want to know is how we can take abandoned accounts. I already have an account on FA, but my friend would like one, and her usual username is taken. Not taken and being used, just taken and abandoned. (Or wiped, whatever. Either way, like 42 pageviews and nothing else.)
I've already sent a note and email to Dragoneer, I want to make sure that's what I needed to do. >_> I feel kind of like a douche posting here, too, but I think I'd feel more like a douche sitting here until registration starts wondering why I was never contacted, only to find out I didn't email the right person or something.
If anyone here has some insight into this, please let me know.
Thanks!


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 30, 2010)

You have a request that lots of people have probably pondered. 

And though I must admit that I don't think I've ever had that situation happen to me, I feel that abandoned accounts should be able to be requisitioned by people who will legitly use them.


----------



## LeverPuller (Aug 30, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You have a request that lots of people have probably pondered.
> 
> And though I must admit that I don't think I've ever had that situation happen to me, I feel that abandoned accounts should be able to be requisitioned by people who will legitly use them.



She wants it to post her art, so I thought that should be enough.  Either way, I don't want to be a pest by emailing everyone I can find. So I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Summercat (Aug 30, 2010)

LeverPuller said:


> She wants it to post her art, so I thought that should be enough.  Either way, I don't want to be a pest by emailing everyone I can find. So I thought I'd ask.


 
PM or E-mail a Furaffinity.net admin (Not a Forum admin/moderator) when the mainsite goes up, and await a response. While taking over abandoned accounts is allowed, admins can actually check to see when it was last logged in to. If it's been a long time, then they'll consider reassigning the account.

Long time would mean a few years, IIRC.


----------



## LeverPuller (Aug 30, 2010)

Summercat said:


> PM or E-mail a Furaffinity.net admin (Not a Forum admin/moderator) when the mainsite goes up, and await a response. While taking over abandoned accounts is allowed, admins can actually check to see when it was last logged in to. If it's been a long time, then they'll consider reassigning the account.
> 
> Long time would mean a few years, IIRC.



I'll just send the email to one of the other admins and see what happens. Thanks!


----------



## chickadeet (Sep 2, 2010)

Oh wow, I've been curious about this myself. I'll have to send an e-mail and see for myself if something could be done.

EDIT: Umm, I tried sending an e-mail about it to one of the admins (specifically ahkahna), but my email said it had been rejected. Is this because account registration is currently down, or because something's wrong with the email I sent it to?

EDIT2: Thanks for sending me the PM, but when registration came back online, I just made an account. I'm very happy with it, but thank you for taking the time to reply anyway, irreverent.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 3, 2010)

Summercat said:


> Long time would mean a few years, IIRC.


 
No content, no favs or watches....a stripped account; one year since last access.  An account with content and favs is two years.




chickadeet said:


> Oh wow, I've been curious about this myself. I'll have to send an e-mail and see for myself if something could be done.
> 
> EDIT: Umm, I tried sending an e-mail about it to one of the admins (specifically ahkahna), but my email said it had been rejected. Is this because account registration is currently down, or because something's wrong with the email I sent it to?


 
Not all of the admins use the username@furaffinity.net format.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm also wondering what happened to email registration exactly.
Was it taken down because it was just too much work?


----------



## Noodle (Sep 3, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> I'm also wondering what happened to email registration exactly.
> Was it taken down because it was just too much work?


 It was taken down because there was way to many people emailing the admits to get accounts. 
It had to be closed so that they had enough time to clear out the back log and get them all up without having more just pouring in.


----------



## LeverPuller (Sep 4, 2010)

Well I've now noted two admins, and still no reply. No email reply, either. Wth. >: I'm not gonna bitch if they just tell me to fuck off, but I want to know how it works and if it can happen or not. My friend doesn't want to create an account if she can get the one she wants.
/end complaining

Anyways, hope for reg. to be up this weekend. At least that way more people are happy. I'm not ready for the influx of trolls and assholes, though. ): Please, guys, if you know you are a terrible person, don't create an account!
lol jk
...
but srsly


----------



## Bastion (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been trying for the same thing, and I haven't had a reply either.  >.<  The admins may be backed up with a ton of people having the same requests...or people just spamming their inboxes with useless stuff.  XP  I guess all we can really do is wait and see what happens.


----------



## Nall (Sep 4, 2010)

I introduced someone to FA too and told them to email Dragoneer, but no response from him either.


----------



## Eske (Sep 4, 2010)

I emailed FA support with a quick question about advertising a few weeks ago, and only now received a response.  I'm sure the staff is just incredibly busy.  Have patience.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 4, 2010)

Registration is up now anyways.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 4, 2010)

> Administrator notice:
> Account registration is re-open.



/thread.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 4, 2010)

They're talking about getting accounts that are abandoned, dumbasses.


----------



## Bastion (Sep 4, 2010)

>.<  Mmmm....registration is re-open...  I dunno if I wanna settle for a new username and make an account now...or wait to see if I can get this old one.


----------



## redfoxnudetoons (Sep 4, 2010)

Asswings said:


> They're talking about getting accounts that are abandoned, dumbasses.


 
They were talking about taking over abandoned accounts, because regular Registration was down, as well as the fact that E-Mail registration was closed, dumbshit. ignorant forum poster.


----------



## LeverPuller (Sep 5, 2010)

My friend wants the username she wants. It had nothing to do with registration being open or not. That's not the same with everyone else, though. So, you're both right, and both wrong. Why is it -that- big of a deal, to argue over it? S:

ANYWAYS. YEAH. MORE PATIENCE. I'll wait a bit for the registration flow to slow down some, then I'm gonna bother some more. : P


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 5, 2010)

LeverPuller said:


> Why is it -that- big of a deal, to argue over it? S:


 
Because furries have nothing better to do with their time.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 8, 2010)

If you want to register a new account, self-server registration is back on line.  Please insure that your email-client/spam-filter does not block mailings from *.furaffinity.net.  Unlike the old process, the new process is closer to forum registration and includes live email confirmation and a recaptcha Touring test.

If you want to attempt to recycle an abandoned account  you need to EMAIL one of the support admins listed on this page.   The site owner and tech admins receive a very high volume of email from the sites over 400K+ users; so please only make requests of the support admins.  

Not all support admins have standard email addresses in the format username@furaffinity.net.  If in doubt, send a FA note first.


----------



## Smelge (Sep 8, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> a recaptcha Touring test.


 
Turing.

Touring is where you go off for a lovely weekend to see the countryside. Turing is named after Alan Turing who pretty much built one of the first computers then killed himself because of the gays.


----------



## Nall (Sep 8, 2010)

Just create your own username. Chances are it's some dumbass name-squatting loser who has the account. My friend emailed another admin because Dragoneer wasn't responding and every single possible one of the usernames that he wanted were taken up by people who weren't even using them, and hadn't used them since they were registered in 06. They only log in once in a while to make sure nobody gets it. It's fucking retarded.

FA needs a way to deal with name-squatting. No (legitimate) submissions and you haven't used it in 3 months? BAM! INSTANT DELETION!


You know, admins wouldn't have to deal with this so much if we could see when they were last logged in. HINT HINT.

edit// or better yet. Program the account creation page to check the last time the person logged in if the account already exists. If they haven't logged in for a year, then it lets you take it over. Then the admin wont have to deal with it at ALL (unless said previous owner comes back and finds their account got jacked).

edit2// Here is a prime example of a name-squatting bitch: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/alpha


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 8, 2010)

Smelge said:


> Turing is named after Alan Turing who pretty much built one of the first computers then killed himself because of the gays.


 
Indeed.  Ironically, FF spell check doesn't know the difference, and I was far too under-caffeinated at the time to notice either.


----------



## Asswings (Sep 8, 2010)

Uh, Nall? You realize there are people who only have accounts to look at porn, right? You don't have to have any social activity to use an account for that.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Uh, Nall? You realize there are people who only have accounts to look at porn, right? You don't have to have any social activity to use an account for that.


 
[this] Actually, not only this, but no submissions in three months is FAR from a dead account. Some people don't draw, write, or commission people, so their submissions could be six months old but they're still very active.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 8, 2010)

Asswings said:


> Uh, Nall? You realize there are people who only have accounts to look at porn, right? You don't have to have any social activity to use an account for that.


 
Anyone using a content-less account with no gallery, watches, favs, or scraps would still show a "last logged in" time that can be seen by the admins.


----------



## TheGodComplex (Sep 8, 2010)

@Asswings: having an account to look at porn is one thing, having an account so that nobody can ever get that name is another.

@Molly: I think he was talking about a TOTAL of 0 submissions, not nothing submitted in 3 months.



That being said, I agree with Nall. Name squatting should be against the rules.


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 8, 2010)

TheGodComplex said:


> @Molly: I think he was talking about a TOTAL of 0 submissions, not nothing submitted in 3 months.


 
I still know people with 0 submissions and an active account.


----------



## LeverPuller (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm on top of things, I -knew- registration was open. She didn't want to register a new account if she could get the one she wanted.
ANYWAY.
Got the account we were after thanks to Xaerun.
Thanks for the info., though, guys.


----------



## Nall (Sep 8, 2010)

Molly said:


> I still know people with 0 submissions and an active account.


What part of "and haven't used it in 3 months" didn't you understand? If they only log in once every 3 months, they obviously don't really want it.

Anyways, I wasn't saying that it should be 3 months. I was just using that as an example. I'm saying that if someone obviously isn't using the account (ei. they are name-squatting) that it should be available for other users.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 10, 2010)

Is there a way to take over banned names?  Just wondering as there is a banned group I wouldn't mind reviving as it was chained banned with its mod, and not banned due to lack of content.


----------



## Irreverent (Sep 10, 2010)

RyuuYouki said:


> Is there a way to take over banned names?  Just wondering as there is a banned group I wouldn't mind reviving as it was chained banned with its mod, and not banned due to lack of content.


 
Possible, but highly unlikely.  PM an admin and make your case, but expect to be disappointed.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Sep 10, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Possible, but highly unlikely.  PM an admin and make your case, but expect to be disappointed.


 
Thanks.  I just figured I would give it a try before making another account for it.  Save space ya know?


----------

